
Ask HN: What is Scotland's food culture like? - scottishsushi
I am doing research for a restaurant concept in the US and was wondering if anyone could share some insight into what Scotland&#x27;s food scene&#x2F;culture is like and more specifically, what their sushi&#x2F;fish culture is like. Very interested in learning about decor&#x2F;design&#x2F;architecture&#x2F;furniture in these venues as well!
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Would suggest avoiding the Scottish Wikipedia page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24292506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24292506)

As for fish? Freshly caught and just off the boats, battered and deep-fried.
Delicious. Properly smoked salmon.

For authorative links on food try [https://www.scotlandinfo.eu/scottish-
food/](https://www.scotlandinfo.eu/scottish-food/)
[https://flavorverse.com/traditional-scottish-
foods/](https://flavorverse.com/traditional-scottish-foods/)

For decor take a look at [https://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/drink/5-of-the-
oldest-pubs...](https://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/drink/5-of-the-oldest-pubs-
in-scotland/)

As for Sushi - There are some TripAdvisor reviews. HTH.

------
Engineering-MD
To get a real feel I think you need to go and see it for your self. There is
as huge range of seafood culture from cheap fish and chips to high dining or
freshly caught off the boat. Apart from going there, I guess I advise to look
at guidebooks for seafood and looking at the picture and websites of the
places you find interesting. A chain restaurant which tries to capitalise in
its Scottish seafood is loch fyne
[https://www.lochfyneseafoodandgrill.co.uk/blog](https://www.lochfyneseafoodandgrill.co.uk/blog)
take a look at that for a starting point.

------
wtt604
Unhealthy but delicious!

------
scott31
their national food is made of sheep organs

